# الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار



## amer (13 مايو 2010)

وصلت الحصاله الذكيه الدفعه الثانيه بمواصفات خاااااااااصه جداً وبطريقه اروع وافضل من القديمه 


اليوم حبيت اجيب لكم شي مميز وغير عن كل الموجود بالسوق وبمواصفات قمه في الروعه والتصنيع 

{ مكينه الصراف الآليه } 



 



 




ومتوفره بعدة الوان جديده ...






وردي وابيض - ازرق وابيض - اخضر وابيض - احمر وابيض 
صوره من دآخل الحصآله الذكيه ...



 




 



حجم الجهاز


21.8x16.0 x 14.5 سم 

لي الطلب اسعار جدا رائعة 
رقم جوال 0533233272​


----------



## ام مها2010 (13 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

كم الاسعار ابي 7


----------



## amer (13 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*



وسط القلوب قال:


> كم الاسعار ابي 7


 

تم الرد على الخاص


----------



## amer (13 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع ^_^


----------



## amer (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــع


----------



## amer (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## amer (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## amer (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

للررررررررررررفع


----------



## amer (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

*الكميـه محدووووووودهـ 

والحصاله باللغه العررررررررربيه مع كتالوج باللغه العربيه 


سـآرعوو قبل نفاذ الكميه ​*​


----------



## amer (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

حصرياً الحصالة الذكية بشكل جديد

*الكميـه محدووووووودهـ 

والحصاله باللغة العـربية مع كتالوج باللغه العربيه ( الحجم الكبير )


سـآرعوو قبل نفاذ الكميه *


----------



## amer (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

حصرياً الحصالة الذكية بشكل جديد

*الكميـه محدووووووودهـ 

والحصاله باللغة العـربية مع كتالوج باللغه العربيه ( الحجم الكبير )


سـآرعوو قبل نفاذ الكميه *


----------



## amer (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

حصرياً الحصالة الذكية بشكل جديد

*الكميـه محدووووووودهـ 

والحصاله باللغة العـربية مع كتالوج باللغه العربيه ( الحجم الكبير )


سـآرعوو قبل نفاذ الكميه *


----------



## amer (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

حصرياً الحصالة الذكية بشكل جديد

*الكميـه محدووووووودهـ 

والحصاله باللغة العـربية مع كتالوج باللغه العربيه ( الحجم الكبير )


سـآرعوو قبل نفاذ الكميه *


----------



## amer (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

للررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## amer (20 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

للررررررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## amer (20 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

للررررررررررررفع %_%


----------



## amer (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

للررررررررررررررفع $_$


----------



## amer (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

حصرياً الحصالة الذكية بشكل جديد

*الكميـه محدووووووودهـ 

والحصاله باللغة العـربية مع كتالوج باللغه العربيه ( الحجم الكبير )


سـآرعوو قبل نفاذ الكميه *


----------



## amer (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## اشراقة الشمس (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

كيف التواصل معك لشرائها ومعرفة السعر


----------



## طلائع البشرى (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

ما طريقة والية عمل الحصالة وبكم السعر وفي اي مدينة


----------



## جـوـوـود (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الآآن حصريا الحصاله الذكيه وبأقل الاسعار*

كم سعرها ؟؟


----------

